# [mysql] Kollation einer Datenbank ändern



## StupidBoy (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade die Tabellen eines Forums und eines weiteren Script von meiner lokalen Datenbank auf meinen Webspace geladen, da sich die non-lokale DB jedoch stur weigerte die Kollation (latin1_general_ci) zu übernehmen verzichtete ich auf diese.
Nun werden jedoch sämzliche Sonderzeichen nicht mehr korrekt dargestellt.
Da ich im phpMyAdmin keine möglichkeit habe die Kollation zu ändern wäre ich ganz dankbar, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich als mysql-newbie die Kollation der Datenbank per mysql-Befehl ändere.

Grüße SB

Edit:
Habs mit

```
ALTER DATABASE `usr_web10_1` DEFAULT CHARACTER SET latin1 COLLATE latin1_general_ci
```
versucht, jedoch folgende fehlermeldung erhalten:
#1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'DATABASE  `usr_web10_1` DEFAULT COLLATE latin1_general_ci' at l


----------

